# alum help



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

Thinking about trying my luck at ice fishing for the first time! live about 20 minutes away from Alum and thought I would start there. Any advice on where to fish? Not looking for you to give away your spot, just suggestions on deep water, shallow water, drop offs, etc.

Also, should I just live bait near the bottom? Would like to catch some eye's or crappies. Have no ice fishing tackle so can I use regular jigs, spoons, etc. Where can I get minnows in that area?

Thanks for the help fellas!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Get minnows at cheshire market... Order couple dozen, they've always been heavy on their counts... Grab a piece of pizza on your way out...

As far as fishing. People have been fishing it, just haven't said where... I plan on being out there tomorrow fishing the Gelena Cove until dark.... Good luck on the 'Eyes!


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Pm with some info. 2nd Cheshire market! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

There was 9" of ice in the stump field yesterday. Caught 2 nice 12" slabs.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

9"+ damn my arms are going to get tired drilling, trying to get out this eve, no shanty but may try an use my hunting blind with lag bolts to keep from blowing away, to cold for a bucket. anyone check spots on the main lake lately? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Mylife614 said:


> 9"+ damn my arms are going to get tired drilling, trying to fermium this eve, anyone check spots on the main lake lately?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I've got the gas auger full and ready to zoom zoom zoom....


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

there aint no dam fish in that lake !!!


----------



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

Might sound silly buuuuut where is the galena cove? I have only fished alum like 5 times in my life and don't know the lingo


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

tomdury said:


> Might sound silly buuuuut where is the galena cove? I have only fished alum like 5 times in my life and don't know the lingo


Africa rd just south of the new Galena ramp.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

if you fish minnows from the bottom up to about 4 ft up you will almost undoubtably catch fish. Without a flasher thats about your best bet (speaking from experience i dont have one) guys with flashers can slam the slabs on waxies ive seen them do it. And if you ever run into perchy101 on the ice grab your pen and paper and go to school hes a magician with a crappie and a ice jig. Good luck and be safe out there you should have plenty of company this weekend


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

jray said:


> if you fish minnows from the bottom up to about 4 ft up you will almost undoubtably catch fish. Without a flasher thats about your best bet (speaking from experience i dont have one) guys with flashers can slam the slabs on waxies ive seen them do it. And if you ever run into perchy101 on the ice grab your pen and paper and go to school hes a magician with a crappie and a ice jig. Good luck and be safe out there you should have plenty of company this weekend


I am??? haha

I must have been "on" when you were around... Thanks for the kind words though!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Heading out now.... Good luck if ya'll are out there!


----------



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

alright I have made plans for sunday afternoon! Gonna try out that cove y'all are taking about with a buddy. Anyone want to lend a helping hand with an auger? I was just going to rent one from Home Depot. PM me if you can help a fella out.

Also, thoughts on taking a fire pit out on the ice? I was playing pond hockey in Michigan last weekend and the fire pit worked great without messing up/melting/damaging the surrounding ice


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone else getting out in the afternoon tomorrow? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Mylife614 said:


> 9"+ damn my arms are going to get tired drilling, trying to get out this eve, no shanty but may try an use my hunting blind with lag bolts to keep from blowing away, to cold for a bucket. anyone check spots on the main lake lately?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


How did those lag bolts work out for you???? Thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

claytonhaske said:


> How did those lag bolts work out for you???? Thinking of doing the same thing.


Actually pretty good, I also used fender washers. Hardest part is setting em to get it started. If I use em again I'll bring my lil electric drill out with me lol.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bobcatfisher (Aug 10, 2012)

Ianyone heading out there tomorrow? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I might be out tomorrow bobcat...

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bobcatfisher (Aug 10, 2012)

Fishingislife When are you heading out? I am either going to buckeye or to alum tomorrow afternoon. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Dont know yet....

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Brad my buddy and i got some crappies at galena over weekend but it is a real slow bite and you better be paying attention when they hit it is light and quick. Same set up as last time i saw you there. Stay warm hope you get some.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Thanks Troy!

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Brad you get to Alum today? Hit it for a little over a hour. Got 9 crappies 4 gills. 6 real nice slabs on same jig rig. Did not feel as cold out there as Saturday in snow and wind


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

No I did not make it out. Worked called me in.... how many people were fishing?

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Got there late afternoon with buddy no one else there,but seen couple spots where people fished earlier.


----------



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

Got an auger yesterday from saugeye2! Heading out Sunday late morning. Anyone else gonna be at Galena? Suggestions on how deep to fish? I was planning on just walking like 20-30 yards from the bank and drilling 3-4 holes in a line to try 3-4 different depths


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

At galena fish the bottom.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Has anyone come across a lost ice rod and reel at galena this week? Just was going though my gear to head out an realized I lost a set up. Please let me know 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

